# Building collapse



## chris kennedy (May 1, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/01/world/americas/sao-paulo-brazil-fire-collapse.html


----------



## mark handler (May 1, 2018)

No fire sprinklers


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

Wood framed?


----------



## mark handler (May 1, 2018)

*Metal and concrete but filled with combustibles and debris*


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

Collapsed similar to the World Trade Center.


----------



## mark handler (May 2, 2018)

Wood interior partitions used to separate interior spaces for the homeless.


----------

